# Problem with Briggs 18.5 Intek V-Twin



## jeffk1007 (Mar 29, 2013)

My Poulan mower has a Briggs and Stratton 18.5 Intek V-Twin engine. When I put it in the shed last fall it ran fine. I pulled it out of the shed last weekend and discovered some problems.

To make a long story short, when I turn the engine by hand, I can tell there is compression, but its hard to turn. When it gets to a certain point, there is a noticeable "clunk" that comes out of the engine. I checked the valve lash, it is fine. I will say there is some play in the shaft. I can pull up on the flywheel slightly, then rotate the engine, and it doesn't "clunk". Not being too familiar with this engine I am open to any ideas. 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Do both cylinders have compression? I take it that it does not run.

BG


----------



## jeffk1007 (Mar 29, 2013)

I am assuming both cylinders have compression. But, I may be wrong. When I turn the flywheel by hand, I can feel resistance then a release of air. How can I tell both cylinders have compression? You are correct, it does not run.

Thank you!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Take the spark plugs out. Put your finger/thumb of over the hole and turn the engine over. You should be able to tell if in fact the pistons are moving up and down.

A clunk may not be in the engine and if it is is, sounds very bad. I do believe a V-twin can run on one cylinder only.

BG


----------



## jeffk1007 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks! I will go out and try it when I get off work this evening.


----------

